# RES turtle tank (Update Video)



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey guys, im sure some of you remember the 72g/land area hybrid enclosure I built for my turtles. Well the enclosure has changed a bit since the pics I showed you all! this is just an update of how my turts and the enclosure are coming along. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcr4NQad3PI


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL the turtles make me laugh theyre sooo neat.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks they really are cool animals


----------

